# Mühle News: New maritime watch presented at Lake Constance: Yacht-Timer BRONZE



## StufflerMike

Some hours ago Thilo Mühle presented a new Mühle watch at the brink of Lake Constance......

















































Technical details:

Movement: SW 200-1, automatic; Mühle version with patented woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Stop-second. Fast date correction. 38-hr power reserve.

Case: Bronze with a bidirectional bezel. 2.5mm-thick domed and anti-glare sapphire crystal. Stainless steel back with a transparent panel. Screw-in stainless steel crown. Ø 44.0 mm; H 12.5 mm. Water-resistant to 30 bars. Textile strap with a stainless steel pin buckle.

Dial: Blue. Hour markers and hands coated in Super LumiNova, strongly luminous.

Limited edition: 500 pieces

Retail: €2400


----------



## Roger Beep

I see a clear family tie to the Seebataillon. Very nice design, only the bronze is a bit too much for me.
Maybe after a while, with some nice patina.


----------



## bjjkk

The finishing on the hand set looks awful.


----------



## Cybotron

*Yacht-Timer Bronze*

I really like this one. What do you think?









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg

*Re: Yacht-Timer Bronze*

Damn, that's just sweet! As a matter of fact, I'm going to google it to find out more.


----------



## mumblypeg

*Re: Yacht-Timer Bronze*

Good God...it's 44mm which would be like sporting a chicken on my wrist. Nice slim case tho, at 12.2mm. That's just a shame....it's such a beautiful watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Yacht-Timer Bronze*

I think you could have searched prior to posting ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Yacht-Timer Bronze*



mumblypeg said:


> Damn, that's just sweet! As a matter of fact, I'm going to google it to find out more.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f1/m%DChle-press-release-2018-07-07-a-4741349-new-post.html


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: Yacht-Timer Bronze*



stuffler said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f1/m%DChle-press-release-2018-07-07-a-4741349-new-post.html


My fault. Thanks for merging.


----------



## kidsmoke

The blue accented by the bronze bezel is perfect. I really like it.


----------



## pdsf

*Re: Yacht-Timer Bronze*



mumblypeg said:


> Good God...it's 44mm which would be like sporting a chicken on my wrist. Nice slim case tho, at 12.2mm. That's just a shame....it's such a beautiful watch.


My take on it exactly. It's like wearing a small clock on my wrist at 44mm..... oh well, I continue to wait for a smaller version. Gorgeous watch though!


----------



## StufflerMike

I was invited to the launching event but couldn't make it. Yesterday DHL rang at the door and handed over a parcel. Surprise, surprise ! To compensate my deep sadness ;-) Mühle sent me a picnic rug 

























How nice is that ? Thank you Mühle.


----------



## PS23

Thanks for posting. I like it. Muhle always has something unique.


----------



## Cybotron

stuffler said:


> I was invited to the launching event but couldn't make it. Yesterday DHL rang at the door and handed over a parcel. Surprise, surprise ! To compensate my deep sadness ;-) Mühle sent me a picnic rug
> 
> View attachment 13322915
> 
> 
> View attachment 13322917
> 
> 
> View attachment 13322919
> 
> 
> How nice is that ? Thank you Mühle.


It sure is. I'm thinking about buying this one myself. I don't care for the rubber strap though because you have to cut to fit.


----------



## Cybotron

stuffler said:


> I was invited to the launching event but couldn't make it. Yesterday DHL rang at the door and handed over a parcel. Surprise, surprise ! To compensate my deep sadness ;-) Mühle sent me a picnic rug
> 
> View attachment 13322915
> 
> 
> View attachment 13322917
> 
> 
> View attachment 13322919
> 
> 
> How nice is that ? Thank you Mühle.


It sure is. I'm thinking about buying this one myself. I don't care for the rubber strap though because you have to cut to fit.


----------



## tsteph12

Bumping this thread and wondering if anyone here has purchased this Yacht-Timer. Such a beautiful dial and sure love this particular shade of blue. Perhaps the company may be producing non-limited version with stainless steel case at some point in future?


----------



## FBPB

I too would be interested. The case is very similar (if not the same) as the Seabatallion GMT, so that might be an option? (you can see it two posts above)


Other than that, maybe ask stuffler,mike. He seems to have contact with a lot of the German manufacturers.


----------

